# discontinued parts



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

ok so i have had my GTO for a few months now, and learn something every day as i mod it the way i want. I purchased it from a dealership, knowing that the drivers window wouldnt roll down, not concearned because they included the extended warrantee. well they tell me the part that is needed to fix my window is a "window sash", a plastic channel that the window slides up and down in, gm part 92095869, but that the part is discontinued. first off unless it is literally broken in half, i dont understand how other than lack of lubricant this could stop a window, but that is another story in itself. I have searched online for this part, and no one has it. I have even called all of the salvage yards within 200 miles of me and they will only sell me an entire door at $300+. Anyone else have a problem with this part, or have any advice on how or where to look for parts?

such a PITA to not be able to roll down the drivers window.....


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

This it?

GUIDE. Front Door Window Sash for Pontiac GTO (92095869)


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

That's the one, they don't have it though. Have called then multiple times about it, I guess they just don't update their website


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

You try the usual suspects over at GM Parts Direct or GM Parts House? They have to still exist, the parts probably are special order from AU though. A lot of GTO parts are that way.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

That's weird though because on that website I gave you, if you put it in your cart and check out, it lets you continue and pay. It says nothing about being discontinued


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Have you checked with Cleveland Pick-A-Part, they purchased several new GTOs totalled in a train wreck back in 2005.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll try cleveland tomorrow. Yea I know their site let's you buy the part but they email you later saying it's on back order, same with GM parts giant and east... I've called dealerships and there's not one in inventory anywhere. I'm hoping they start making this part again, but I am willing to get a used one to get it working. 
Does anyone have a understanding of this part, or how it could in anyway fail? I just don't get how a plastic channel could stop the window...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Call Gene at GM Parts House. He is very good.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Cleveland and GM parts house are both no go.... Tried about a dozen more salvage yards and they will only sell the entire door...


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

That's very very strange. I have seen back ordered parts, but never a part that seemed to be impossible to find. Someone has gotta' have it. I just don't know who lol


----------



## bvqsmgto (Jul 15, 2011)

I remember reading that the government requires manufacturers to carry parts for a model 10 years after it's discontinued.

If the dealer can't or won't order the part, try here:

Commodore Parts

They're located in Australia and might be able to help you. Email them: [email protected]


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Well I just sent a email to a Holden dealership in Australia. Maybe they will respond


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Mddrummer911 said:


> Well I just sent a email to a Holden dealership in Australia. Maybe they will respond


As much as it hurts me to say because it will cost tons of $$$, maybe contact JHP and see if they can secure it for you. They know how to ship parts for Aussieland to here.

Chances are, if your dealer can't get the part it isn't available because the dealers just get the parts for Aussieland anyway. Hell, we had to wait 8 months for new rear seat covers for Julie's GTO when the rear sitching went on the warranty replacement ones(less then a year after they were installed on a garage queen car that was detailed just about everytime it was used and the rear seats were only sat in 1 time).

I have a friend that works at an Audi dealer in Dubai and the GTO is a Lumina SS there. I'll send him a message on FB and see if he can possibly get the part. Don't cross your fingers though, he isn't reliable.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks fo all the help guys! Surely one of the dealers/companies in au that I have contacted will have it.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Good luck...I'm thinking that they (the dealers) basically all get their parts from the same sources. GM iis GM.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

HP11 said:


> Good luck...I'm thinking that they (the dealers) basically all get their parts from the same sources. GM iis GM.


You would think this is the case. But it isn't.

Service is different in each region. Only in the past year has GM attempted to move to a common service org and that's only because part sharing is so common now redoing work in each region is too costly.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

There are some part-outs of entire vehicles on the other forum. You could look there.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

By other forum, which one are you referring to?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

ls1gto.com 

Pretty sure.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok so the Aussie dealer responded that it's back ordered there also, that they show expected stock date 01-09... I'm guessing that's the first of this month... Not too good on foreign communication. But I posted on ls1gto.com and a user there responded that has a parts car. Hopefully he still has this part.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Yup. LS1gto. Two part-outs are going on right now. They may be able to hook you up.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

One guy on there bought a Cosmo's Purple GTO and is parting it out completely. I would search for that thread and send him an email. He might have it.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Whooohooo hooo!!! Just got a call back from my friend at a yard in Joplin mo, he just got a gto in and pulled the part for me!!! Just keeping my fingers crossed it doesn't get damaged in shipping and works out. The dealership is even going to reimburse me for it!!!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Great news!! Congrats man. That's a shame it took this much trouble to find that part. Imagine how it is going to be years from now. I don't even wanna think of that


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hopefully this is just a fluke with this one part...


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*parts made*

How intricate is the piece? Is it out of the question to have a fab guy look at it?
I know i couldn;t find rear steer spindles for an old rod of mine, & finally i went to a fabricator & for not allot of money, using a similiar model spindle, he made 2 for me.
You would think, a 2 door hardtop GM model car, like um, a Pontiac Gr,Am, coupe maybe? u know what i mean, or a Impala coupe, might use a very similiar window piece?
I guess the toughest part is actually having something as an example in the first place, to show a fabricator!


----------



## m14socom (Nov 22, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get the piece that guides in this channel?


----------

